# More night photos



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

I took those pics without a tripod so the quality arent that great but those are probably the most beautiful night photos I have taken so far. 

Do you guys actually see the difference between #1 and #2? I posted both of them in some other forum and people seem to prefer the first one...
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## MAGIC PHOTO (Sep 22, 2008)

wooooow
nice shooot
really


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

the main difference is actually the composition. #2 would work for me if there were more stars visible. But since there are not, I also prefer #1.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Hobbes, nice to see your night photos from Stockholm. Where were you standing for the first couple of photos? I know where you were in order to photograph the Grand Hotel...!

I should dig out my own pic of Grand Hotel at night, coming to think of it...


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW awesome night shots.....and handheld too....hardly any noise wow....Great night shots.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> the main difference is actually the composition. #2 would work for me if there were more stars visible. But since there are not, I also prefer #1.



lol I must be blind yeah I guess the composition in #1 is better.



LaFoto said:


> Hey Hobbes, nice to see your night photos from Stockholm. Where were you standing for the first couple of photos? I know where you were in order to photograph the Grand Hotel...!
> 
> I should dig out my own pic of Grand Hotel at night, coming to think of it...



I was standing on a hill facing Gamla Stan not far from the Hilton hotel.
It's like totally dark there during the night, no lights at all so you kinda want to go there with someone lol
its the exactly same spot where I took this pic:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2008)

Heehee, look !
And will you answer to my question to you, too?


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

rjackjames said:


> WOW awesome night shots.....and handheld too....hardly any noise wow....Great night shots.



well all those photos were taken at ISO 1600 and most of them were actually a little bit blurry but I kinda cheated and post processed them lol


heh I really need to get a tripod 
or a camera with even better high ISO performance, like EOS 5D mkII ^^


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Heehee, look !
> And will you answer to my question to you, too?



scroll up and you'll see my answer. I dont know the name of that hill though but it's not very hard to find during the day. just walk past Hilton hotel from Slussen and you'll probably see a small alley leading to it.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah, thanks for that, Hobbes. Since you're directly facing Riddarholmen, I assume the hill you were on is this_one since the photo you see behind my link is taken FROM Riddarholmen to the other side of the water (???). (But I must admit, I find Stockholm geography not QUITE so easy).


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Ah, thanks for that, Hobbes. Since you're directly facing Riddarholmen, I assume the hill you were on is this_one since the photo you see behind my link is taken FROM Riddarholmen to the other side of the water (???). (But I must admit, I find Stockholm geography not QUITE so easy).



you know I really no have clue what you are talking about. I have never been to that place in the pic you posted. hmm its like waaay high up not that close to the ground.
do recognize this building? thats where I were. It is quite easy to get lost here lol I did that a few weeks ago and had to ask for directions and I have lived here for ten years!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh yes. I recognise that building. Good, now I know where you were! Must keep that place in mind for next time, whenever that is going to be. But I am convinced now that I will go to Stockholm again!


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh yes. I recognise that building. Good, now I know where you were! Must keep that place in mind for next time, whenever that is going to be. But I am convinced now that I will go to Stockholm again!



lol glad you like this city. well personally I love it during the summer but during the winter I'd rather be somewhere else course its usually dark and wet here


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 22, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> lol glad you like this city. well personally I love it during the summer but during the winter I'd rather be somewhere else course its usually dark and wet here



Just move further north ... there it is darker but more dry


----------



## gwolff (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow. The day light is so much more stunning. Nice clouds and color!


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 26, 2008)

gwolff said:


> Wow. The day light is so much more stunning. Nice clouds and color!



hehe I know its probably because those night photos I took was  a  bit underexposed. So I went back there earlier this evening and took these:


since I dont have a tripod I just placed my camera on top of a garbage can and set the ISO to 100 and exposure to 30 seconds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and voila! This photo is untouched I only resized it





This one was taken hand held, I think


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2008)

The one of Stadshuset is really nice, I like the detail still to be seen in the sky! 
You also were on Katarinahissen to take the last?
And what garbage can IS there for you to put the camera on in order to take that lit up sailing ship? My first night-time photo in Stockholm (other than dusk photos in Gröna Lund) was that very sailing ship  .


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 2, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> The one of Stadshuset is really nice, I like the detail still to be seen in the sky!
> You also were on Katarinahissen to take the last?
> And what garbage can IS there for you to put the camera on in order to take that lit up sailing ship? My first night-time photo in Stockholm (other than dusk photos in Gröna Lund) was that very sailing ship  .



lol personally I think the photo of Stadshuset is a lil bit noisy not sure which ISO i used. I could have made it a lot less noisy in PS but I wanted to show you guys some original and untouched photos lol

yep the last one was taken while standing not far from Katarinahissen

haha the pic of that sailing ship was taken handheld ^^ because there were no garbage cans or whatsoever where I stood :mrgreen:


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 2, 2008)

Fantastic night shots...especially handheld!!  Beautiful job!


----------



## jv17 (Oct 2, 2008)

nice photos im impressed..


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.
here are some more:

some of them were taken right after the sunset so it wasn't really completely dark but I kinda like the dark blue sky





















stupid rain -.-


----------



## Wozza (Oct 6, 2008)

If thats what you can do handheld, I can't wait to see what you can do with a tripod!


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 13, 2008)

even more handheld night photos taken when it was raining:


----------



## ernie (Oct 14, 2008)

last one would be so much cooler if there were starbursts coming from the streetlamps.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 17, 2008)

ernie said:


> last one would be so much cooler if there were starbursts coming from the streetlamps.



you know I don't exactly know how to make those "starbursts" appear on photos and maybe not all lamps can create that kind of effect? idk


----------



## rmh159 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> you know I don't exactly know how to make those "starbursts" appear on photos and maybe not all lamps can create that kind of effect? idk



You can usually get them by using a really small aperture like F22 or by using a filter (anyone know of quality differences between the 2?).

The first series you posted were awesome.  Some great shots.  The only critique I can provide is when shooting on a bridge watch that the bridge doesn't creep into the lower corners of the shot.  For me it kind of kills the mood of the photo (I know this well because it's one of the mistakes I make more often than I'll admit).

Great shots though and a great subject.


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wooooww!!! Great photos... Love them all.:hail: Each photos has clear details.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 17, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> You can usually get them by using a really small aperture like F22 or by using a filter (anyone know of quality differences between the 2?).
> 
> The first series you posted were awesome.  Some great shots.  The only critique I can provide is when shooting on a bridge watch that the bridge doesn't creep into the lower corners of the shot.  For me it kind of kills the mood of the photo (I know this well because it's one of the mistakes I make more often than I'll admit).
> 
> Great shots though and a great subject.



ah I didn't know about the small aperture thing  thanks! I will try that one out in the future :mrgreen: hmm well then again I will have to use a tripod or a camera with very good high ISO performance lol
I was standing on a hill and the railing was quite high and there was some buildings in the way when I tried to take that photo well of course I could have tried harder to avoid them. btw in a few of those "clear" shots I had to stand on a table 



youbetcha1018 said:


> Wooooww!!! Great photos... Love them all.:hail: Each photos has clear details.


  lol thanks. glad you like them. I have to admit that I live in a beautiful city


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 18, 2008)

#1 is iso 1600 and #2 is 800 
#2 looks like its exposed a little better. 






Hobbes said:


> well all those photos were taken at ISO 1600 and most of them were actually a little bit blurry but I kinda cheated and post processed them lol
> 
> 
> heh I really need to get a tripod
> or a camera with even better high ISO performance, like EOS 5D mkII ^^


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 18, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> #1 is iso 1600 and #2 is 800
> #2 looks like its exposed a little better.



thanks for the info well I wasn't really satisfied those two so i went back there and took a few more with much longer exposure which you can see in post #16


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2008)

Here are a few more. I hope it's not getting too slow for some of you to load this page 

















me standing in front of one of the largest indoor shopping mall in Stockholm.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 8, 2008)

a few more night photos:











one of the many souvenir shops in downtown Stockholm, decorated with lots of flags of Sweden and Dalahäst (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalecarlian_horse)


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 9, 2008)

beautiful photos, and glad to see i'm not the only stockholm resident in the forum 
i'm in love with most of them and i can't wait to get a new film and get around town snapping.
and i like the gamla stan photos taken from the hilton side rather than from the same old mosebacke/katarinatyssen spot.
you made me want to get a tripod and/or a high iso film so bad!


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 9, 2008)

a_spaceman said:


> beautiful photos, and glad to see i'm not the only stockholm resident in the forum
> i'm in love with most of them and i can't wait to get a new film and get around town snapping.
> and i like the gamla stan photos taken from the hilton side rather than from the same old mosebacke/katarinatyssen spot.
> you made me want to get a tripod and/or a high iso film so bad!



wow I have say the same about you I mean up until now I thought I am the only one on here whos from Stockholm, well right now Im in Canda though lol

Sometimes I just like to walk around in the downtown area on a weekend night just to take some night shots. You gotta love the night life in a big city :mrgreen: btw why are you still using film camera? not its a bad thing and Ive heard that there are a few things you cant do with digital that film cameras can but I guess I am just too lazy and too much of a newbie to use a film cam


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 9, 2008)

just caaaan't stop posting more 











this one is a lil bit blurry but I just find it funny. it seems that this guy is lost and desperate I mean how often do you see someone standing at a traffic light on a rainy friday night looking at a map


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> wow I have say the same about you I mean up until now I thought I am the only one on here whos from Stockholm, well right now Im in Canda though lol
> 
> Sometimes I just like to walk around in the downtown area on a weekend night just to take some night shots. You gotta love the night life in a big city :mrgreen: btw why are you still using film camera? not its a bad thing and Ive heard that there are a few things you cant do with digital that film cameras can but I guess I am just too lazy and too much of a newbie to use a film cam


i just prefer the warmth and texture of film over digital, not to mention the charm that digitals completely lack of.
that said, i may one day get a dslr, but at the moment i'm happy with film and by the way i wouldn't spend hundreds of pounds/thousands of kronor at once, so no way to get a dslr...!
tomorrow i'll probably but a high iso film and go out at night (or afternoon for what matters haha) to snap a few nightly ones, hoping that wednesday will indeed be a clearer day as i want to take some daytime photos too.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 9, 2008)

a_spaceman said:


> i just prefer the warmth and texture of film over digital, not to mention the charm that digitals completely lack of.
> that said, i may one day get a dslr, but at the moment i'm happy with film and by the way i wouldn't spend hundreds of pounds/thousands of kronor at once, so no way to get a dslr...!
> tomorrow i'll probably but a high iso film and go out at night (or afternoon for what matters haha) to snap a few nightly ones, hoping that wednesday will indeed be a clearer day as i want to take some daytime photos too.



yeah the price on DSLR, at least the better ones are quite high but im not sure how much films cost though maybe in the long run you can actually save money by getting digital  and if you are not satisfied with the warmth and texture of digital photos you can probably do some post processing with good old photoshop. well I hope you will post some of your night photos on here in the future 
btw how's the weather in Stockholm? I left there like ten days ago and it was starting to get cold but still can't compare to the cold weather here in Saskatchewan, Canada :mrgreen:


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> yeah the price on DSLR, at least the better ones are quite high but im not sure how much films cost though maybe in the long run you can actually save money by getting digital  and if you are not satisfied with the warmth and texture of digital photos you can probably do some post processing with good old photoshop. well I hope you will post some of your night photos on here in the future
> btw how's the weather in Stockholm? I left there like ten days ago and it was starting to get cold but still can't compare to the cold weather here in Saskatchewan, Canada :mrgreen:


yeh sure, in the long run film is likely to end up to be more expensive. but it's still not as good to me 
i think i'll eventually get a dslr to do most snaps, but will stick with film for the best ones.
weather here is all in all not too cold and kinda rainy. or at least, that's how the weather today, as i came back last night from a week in my "second home", london.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 9, 2008)

lmao so you live in two rainy cities? :O well of course I know London is usually a lot worse. so arent you sick of all those rainy days  maybe you should try to find a "third home" in Barcelona or Sydney lol

well if I ever really get serious with photography I will definitely get a film SLR and also get a complete darkroom, heh just some wishful thinking I guess


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 9, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> lmao so you live in two rainy cities? :O well of course I know London is usually a lot worse. so arent you sick of all those rainy days  maybe you should try to find a "third home" in Barcelona or Sydney lol
> 
> well if I ever really get serious with photography I will definitely get a film SLR and also get a complete darkroom, heh just some wishful thinking I guess


well, i'm originally from italy, so i've had quite a few sunny days so far and am done with the third home 
my film slr is not a pro one, or at least no longer (an old minolta srt101b), but i just love the tatty feel to it! thanks god the weather wasn't too bad in london, especially on friday when i strolled through highgate with it.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 9, 2008)

a_spaceman said:


> well, i'm originally from italy, so i've had quite a few sunny days so far and am done with the third home
> my film slr is not a pro one, or at least no longer (an old minolta srt101b), but i just love the tatty feel to it! thanks god the weather wasn't too bad in london, especially on friday when i strolled through highgate with it.



well I have only been to London once and that was only for like two hours when I had to catch the subway or underground as they call it from City Airport to Heathrow and that day was really rainy and the humid air in the subway was a lil bit too much for me. I think the only thing I really dislike about winters in Sweden is the almost constant darkness. I mean usually you just wake up when its dark outside go to work and then when you get home at like 3 or 4pm and its already dark, again lol

well if you are looking to upgrade your film camera I have seen some nice used ones on Blocket.se not sure if you have ever heard of that site.


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2008)

didnt know there is a China in Stockholm 




















another homeless person





tourists





Waiting for the train


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 11, 2008)

As always I will appreciate any kind of criticism and suggestions so if you have anything to say about my photos just post your thoughts here and dont worry I wont bite 

I know some of them are just ordinary snapshots while I actually put some effort in to a few of them.











this one was taken while was lying on the ground


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to get a tripod 
and btw, nice pics. Seems like an intresting city


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 11, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> well I have only been to London once and that was only for like two hours when I had to catch the subway or underground as they call it from City Airport to Heathrow and that day was really rainy and the humid air in the subway was a lil bit too much for me. I think the only thing I really dislike about winters in Sweden is the almost constant darkness. I mean usually you just wake up when its dark outside go to work and then when you get home at like 3 or 4pm and its already dark, again lol
> 
> well if you are looking to upgrade your film camera I have seen some nice used ones on Blocket.se not sure if you have ever heard of that site.


tube at rush hours+heathrow=hell
this will be my first winter here but yeh it looks like the darkness will be quite weird to me. i'm half insomniac, too, so i often go to sleep extremely late and wake up when it's already dusk. no fun.
not looking for an upgrade but yes i know blocket thanks


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 12, 2008)

a_spaceman said:


> tube at rush hours+heathrow=hell
> this will be my first winter here but yeh it looks like the darkness will be quite weird to me. i'm half insomniac, too, so i often go to sleep extremely late and wake up when it's already dusk. no fun.
> not looking for an upgrade but yes i know blocket thanks



well I was lucky it was lunch time and there werent whole a lot of people riding the subway, I mean underground  but I missed the flight though and again I got lucky, was able to catch a later flight and got to my destination EARLIER than the flight I missed lol that was a crazy day.

haha I've done that too in the wintertime, went to bed when it was dark and woke up after sunset. kinda stupid if you ask me. So you have NEVER spent a winter in Sweden??  well I hope you will get used to it 



SlimPaul said:


> You need to get a tripod
> and btw, nice pics. Seems like an intresting city



yeah I have had several other people telling me the same about my handheld night photos lol
I just didnt want to get one because I was planning on to move but now after I have moved I will definitely get one sometime in the future lol


----------

